# 2 Deutsch Drahthaars for sale



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a little info on these dogs.
Please check out my website if your wanting more info on them.

Mater is a 16 month old black male. very nice hunting dog and matured at an early age. Great dog but unable to breed in the VDD is the reason for sale.

Arli is a 17 month old liver female. very nice hunting dog and excellent personality. Fun dog to be around. I own her mother and need to thin down how many dogs I have so I have chosen to keep my finished female.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

$?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've seen Mater and my dog pointing a covey of chukars together atop a mountain in the west desert. They looked great doing it! Mater held steady, didn't try to move in or steal the point, etc. He's a nice young dog. Plus he's cute. I'd be tempted to buy him myself if I were looking for a started dog.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

CUTE ?
Come on BirdDogger.. He is one bad A** chukar dog. 
CUTE ?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol: 
You see this in Mater:









I see this:









I think that little black dog has the cutest face around.


----------

